# DW Review - AutoLand BAMP - Bumper and Trim Cleaner



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

*Product:* BAMP : BUMPER CLEANER, TRIPLE NANO+ PROTECTION

*Price & Availablilty:* As tested 'retail' pack 300ml+33% free, RRP £3.99. Will also be available to the 'trade' in 5, 20 & 600Ltr

*Used on:* Honda Jazz 56' 1.4SE, side protection mouldings, slightly textured.

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

Exceptionally effective due to the NANO+ formula containing active nano-wax particles. Cleans and protects car bumpers and other external plastic components such as: mirrors, strips, spoilers, etc.
Cleans and preserves - effectively removes stains by thorough penetrationing the surfaces being cleaned. Deeply penetrates into the treated components structure and creates a tight triple NANO+ coat. Provides durable protection from re-contamination.
Restores colour - makes the colour of the treated surfaces more intense and deeper when used regularly. Provides durable protection from the severe effects of low temperatures.
Multi-purpose - suitable for garden furniture.
contains UV FILTER.

*Packaging:*

Spray canister, with spray nozzle. Has a black plastic base to aid stability and a clear plastic cap which attaches to the top of the can to store the round supplied sponge applicator.



























I am told the packaging will change to have 'English' instructions instead of the label on my sample.










*Appearance & Fragrance:*

Sprayable liquid with quite a heavy solvent smell. Reminds me alot of an old style product I used many years ago - Black to Black.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:* I would have said not applicable but after cleaning the mouldings with an APC (SurfexHD) to which I thought would leave a clean and good base to apply the dressing. I found that after applying the dressing and working it into the moulding that some discolouration appeared on the applicator.










*Ease Of Use:* Very simple... Spray and wipe :thumb: You may find on a windy day that applying direct to the applicator or cloth is prefered due to the spray being sent over surrounding bodywork, it does wipe off easily but better to prevent it and save extra work . Very runny, so if you spray directly onto the surface you'll need to be quick to avoid any runs down your lovely finished paintwork.



















*Finish:* A clean even 'treated' surface. I would say you can clearly see the sections you have treated with a shiner surface finish. It isn't glossy or greasy in it's look or touch but leaves a shiner finish then a matt one.



































































































































































And because everyone ALWAYS wants to see beading pictures ...














































Didn't seem to leave any water staining after they had dried which is always a problem sometimes with over applied trim dressings that run and smear.

*Durability:* Seems to holding up well after 3-4 weeks on another car I've tried it on. The product states that after multiple applications it improves the look and durability of the finish and helps prevent UV damage.

*Value:* Goes a long way by all accounts but difficult to tell as you can't see the contents inside the container. A lot of product for a cheap price.

*Overall DW Rating: 80% *

*Conclusion:* Simple and straight forward exterior trim dressing. Nothing fancy in application which will suit some people as it's a quick clean of the trim when washing the car and then a spray and wipe for that 'just' dressed trim look. It darkens down the applied trim nicely (see pictures above), seems to remove some staining (evidence on the applicator) and hopefully with the UV filters should last. Doesn't smell particulary great and does leave a shiny surface on your hands for a while :lol:

Many thanks to Artur from FasterthanSound for the sample.


----------

